# Bitter sweet report



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

When I was growing up, me and my cousin Steve were closer then brothers. From the time we were in diapers until we were full grown men we did everything together. Every spare second we had was spent in the woods or on the water. As we got older, work, family, and responsibility's kept us apart, but we would still get together when we could and remained close. Some of the best times in my life were when we were together, because he was not just my cousin, he was my best friend as well. A couple years ago he passed away unexpectedly and it broke my heart.
This Friday his twin sister called me and asked if I was gonna be in Sargent Saturday, because she wanted to bring Steve jr, my cousins son, so he could catch a big fish. They were worried about the weather, but I assured them I could put him on some fish regardless of the conditions. 
Friday afternoon me and my wife headed down to the beach to catch some bait and scout a place to fish the next day. There were plenty mullet in the surf and I quickly filled the ice chest. I casted out a couple rods to see if there were any fish and me and my wife caught several before it got dark.
Saturday morning we woke up to rain, but since the fish are already wet, we headed to the beach anyway. When we got to my spot the lighting was to bad to risk setting any rods out, so we just sat in the truck and watched the rain fall. About 100yds down from where we were parked there was a small wash out hole exposed by the falling tide. I thought I saw movement in it, so I drove down to take a closer look. To my surprise, the movement I saw was a big bull red that was trapped in the hole and trying desperately to get out. With the tide still falling, and several hours before it started coming back in, I knew I had to do something before it died. I jumped out of the truck in the pouring rain and grabbed my net out of the back of the truck and went to get it out of the hole and release it back into the gulf. I found out that trying to catch a bull red with a little net in a 30' pool of water isn't as easy as it sounds. It was similar to trying to catch a greased pig, only underwater. After running me around in circles, knocking me down twice, and breaking my net, I finally caught it. It didn't take long for me to realize what it was doing up so close to the bank in the first place, it was attacked by a shark. The bite radius was 10" across, which makes the sharks head about 14" wide. Judging by the dept lacerations, I would say it was a bull shark about 7' to 8' long. I don't think the injuries were life threatening, and it took off like a rocket as soon as I released it.
Right next to the pool where the red was trapped, I found a fresh carcass of a bull red that someone filleted on the beach. It must have happen right before we got there because you could tell it was fresh. Not only is it illegal to clean your fish before reaching your final destination, but it's also illegal to keep a bull red with out tagging it. If I find the person who done it I will fillet them, feed the meat to the bull sharks, and leave their carcass on the beach to rot. 
My cousins finally arrived around 3pm, and luckily the rain stopped when they got there. The wind howling out of the east by then causing a bad rip current, but I was determined to put my little cousin on some fish. It didn't take long before he was hooked up to a big drum. I explained to him how to work the fish, keep the rod tip up, reel when you lower the rod, never give it any slack, if it's pulling drag just keep the rod up and let it go, make sure you use your thumb to lay the line down even on the spool. Having never surf fished before, he handled it like a pro. I was so proud, but so heart broken at the same time. I was proud of what a fine young man he had grown into and that he was finally getting to do what me and his dad were raised doing. But at the same time I was heart broken because his dad wasn't there with us. As he held the fish up high with a huge smile on his face while everyone took pictures, I had tears in my eyes because he looked exactly like Steve did when he was that age. It's crazy how a lifetime of memories can come flooding back to you in a split second. I showed him how to release it, and as the fish swam away he turned to me and asked, "Can we do that again.", he was hooked. He caught several more before it got dark, and we planned to do it again Sunday.
Me and my wife got back to the beach around 10am and set out a couple rods while we were waiting. When I was walking back with the second rod something took off with it. As soon as I engaged the reel it starting ripping drag. I knew it was something big, so I had my wife reel in the other rod so the lines didn't get tangled. When I get it about half way in a saw huge swirl and a massive bull red fly sideways out of the water, it was my red and it just got hit by a shark. I knew I had to either get it to the beach or break it off before the shark came back, so I cranked the drag down hard and pulled with everything I had. Somehow the 30# Sufix Superior held, as I leaned back on the rod with all my 260lbs behind it, and what slid up on the beach took my breath away. Now I catch big fish all the time, but this was a true monster even by my standards, and other then a few puncture marks and blood near its anal fin, it was in fine shape. I didn't measure it with a ruler, but I did weigh it on my 60# boga and it was 48#. It was by far the fattest red I've caught in a while.
After I released the monster red, my cousins showed up and I preceded to put them all on some fish. We all had a good time and they can't wait to come back down.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

....


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The pictures just don't do this fish justice.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a big *** redfish!
Your cousin is going to always remember that day!
Your pictures are outstanding! Guess like fishing one gets better with practice.
Pretty sure you have posted more fish pictures than any 2cooler ever or ever will. I would say you fit the bill for a "Living Legend" Thanks for sharing!
Skeeter said "information not shared is information lost" and you have shared a lot. Kudos


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

as always WOW!!


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

Good on you for taking that young man fishing.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice Report Johnny!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great pics and better read!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great job Chum. Your cousin will remember that day forever


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

Hope you receive some Great Karma Chum......that boy will always remember those fish, and the man who put him on them!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a great story. Iâ€™m never surprised that you catch fish, but this had to be a special day for you. That young man will never forget that day with you.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow! What a great story and great fishing trip....Man, those are the days that will live forever in memories.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Praise the Lord sir for you! Thank you for sharing your gifts with your cousin and us! I'd say yours and your wife's fishing skills are only surpassed by you camera skills!! Thank you for another great report and great story! Green to ya!!


----------



## LUVJAMAICA (Jan 7, 2017)

I saw you was going fishing with this weather conditions & full moon. I told my boy, i can't wait to see what they caught & read there story!! And... It ROCKED!! Lifetime memories!! Again thanks for sharing!! Lil Steve looks overwhelmed!! Ya'll ROCK!!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Great read, looks like fishing is just heating up. Maybe for ONCE one of my trips will be well timed.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Great fish, great story, great pictures, but even a greater impact was made on that young man.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Dang !*

Awesome like always ... really cool man . I got to go to the beach soon . Really cool man !


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

Thats awesome! Cant wait to get down there sunday! Awesome day for you for your family


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great report. I felt like I was there with you.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Once again John, you da man! See you in a month!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow..... That story sure grabs Ya by your heart strings. It's awesome that he could share an "off the charts" fishing experience with you and the rest of the family. I tip my hat to Ya Johnny for making such great memories for the family.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

great job and great pics Johnny


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow Chum what a red! Reading about your memories while snapping pics of your lil cousin made my â€œallergiesâ€ flare up. God bless you sir.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiff_man49 (Apr 24, 2018)

Always love reading your reports SC!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

You are a good man.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Blessed


----------

